# [CAR INSTALL] Nexus 7 in Audi TT mkII



## kingstevo

I recently bought a second hand 2006 Audi TT MkII 2.0 which came with the original Audi Concert stereo (no aux input, no Bluetooth, no DAB etc). So I decided to follow the excellent examples of the guys on this site and get a Nexus 7 tablet into the dash. I've spent the past few weeks on the project and this is where I've got to:









I've still got lots of work to do on the software (Tasker profiles!) and am waiting on a few parts from China (right angled micro USB and OTG cable).
If you are interested I'd be happy to post more details or answer any questions.


----------



## naiku

Nice looking install. Can you let me know how you mounted the Nexus in the dash? I have a 2006 A4, and cannot get mine to sit as flush as yours is. Since the Audi Concert / Symphony are the same standard size, I would be interested in seeing the set up you have.

Also, what are you doing for steering wheel controls? I have mine semi working via Joycon and Connects2 harness, but having difficulty getting the voice button working on the steering wheel as it picks up the same resistance value as one of the scroll wheels.


----------



## kingstevo

Hi Naiku, I have managed to squeeze the Nexus into the plastic fascia by cutting off the sides and creating a notch in the fitting for the airbag light - I imagine this will be very specific to the TT fascia plastic though. Hopefully the pictures below show that. I've used insulation foam to pad the gaps and provide a bit of extra pressure to keep the Nexus in place.























For steering controls, I'm cheating and using a Sony head unit (MEX-BT4100U) that has a convertor for the Audi steering controls (I bought it from here - they do one for the A4 as well). The Nexus connects to the Sony using bluetooth and the volume up, down, mute, track forward and track back buttons all work as expected. The Voice button doesn't though. Grr. I've hidden the Sony head unit in the glove box where the iPod connector used to sit. This also looks after hands free phone calls, FM radio (using the Sony AppRemote app) and the audio controls for front/rear speakers.









The Joycon solution looks interesting - I've read your posts about it and may try that once I've got this part of the project perfected!


----------



## naiku

I think you are right, that piece is specific to the TT. If I remember correctly an RNS-E can be swapped between the TT and the A4, but a new face plate is required for it to fit. So that piece must be a different shape, shame as it looks like that piece is really easy to get the Nexus looking good in there.

The Joycon is pretty easy to use, and does work well. My biggest headache is just getting the voice button working, but that's more of a nice to have thing than a necessity.


----------



## ryanpaulfyfe

In case anyone stumbles across this post looking to do an install I did a very similar install but using the 2013 version of the Nexus 7.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/110146-car-install-nexus-7-2013-in-audi-tt-mkii/

@kingsteveo thanks for sharing your install, it was the leading inspiration for mine.


----------



## alpine171




----------



## dna59

Nice install. What was where the CD player is now? Factory CD changer or something?


----------



## nexus700

Hi, I love your install. I would like to do something like that in my car. Could you say It's possible to listen Navigate and "normal" radio at same time? In this film 



 Sony App Remote starts after pressing the button on the head unit, It possible to start it automatic when I start car?


----------

